# Probably the best place to ask.



## rebelcowboysnb (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know the name or the show made several years ago in Australia where they took some people an put them on a sheep ranch with only 1800s stuff. It was like "Frontier House" but with sheep in Australia.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

OHMYGOSH I was trying to figure this out too!! We only saw one episode last year that was a rerun but it looked like a GREAT show.


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 23, 2009)

It was done by PBS wasn't it?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't remember, I just remember it being on tv one night then I didn't see it again. We saw it shortly after we moved to the new house and loved it. 

I loved all those back in time type shows, there was one called the 1860s house, and one where a bunch of people went to start life as pioneers.. very cool stuffs!


----------



## rebelcowboysnb (Aug 23, 2009)

I found several of them on netflix but the one about the Australian sheep farm I cant find. Yea I think PBS did them all.


----------



## rebelcowboysnb (Aug 24, 2009)

I found a list of them.
Found all the US ones, a few of the UK ones on netflix. No luck on the German or Australian ones.
UK
The 1900 House - a family "living" in 1900 London
The 1940s House  a family living through the Second World War.
The Edwardian Country House
The Regency House Party
Coal House  a 1920s Welsh mining community
Tales from the Green Valley - life on a 17th century British farm

Australia
Outback House  a family running a sheep station in 1861 Outback Australia
The Colony - Four families and several individual "convicts" try to live life in New South Wales of 1800.

Germany
Schwarzwaldhaus 1902 (Black Forest House 1902)  a family living without electricity, on rural Kaltwasserhof in Mnstertal (August 2001 - January 2002)
Windstrke 8  Das Auswandererschiff 1855 (about an emigration ship for the United States)
Die Bruteschule 1958 (teenage girls attending a domestic science school in the 1950s)
Abenteuer 1900 - Leben im Gutshaus (The 1900 Adventure) - about a noble family and their servants in a manor near Berlin.
Abenteuer 1927 - Sommerfrische (The 1927 Adventure) - life in the manor from Abenteuer 1900, this time in the Roaring Twenties
Steinzeit - Das Experiment (The Stone Age Experiment) - life under conditions of the stone age.
Die harte Schule der 50er Jahre (Difficult 1950's School) - teachers and students experiencing a boarding school under 1950's conditions.
Abenteuer Mittelalter - Leben im 15. Jahrhundert (The Medieval Adventure) - people living in a 15th century castle.

USA
Frontier House  three families live as 1883 frontier settlers in Montana
Manor House  family of five and staff of 14 live in a 1900 English manor house (re-presentation of The Edwardian Country House)
Colonial House  set in the American frontier of 1628 (shown in the UK as Pioneer House)
Texas Ranch House  set in the American frontier of 1867

???
The Victorian House


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for getting that infor for us!  I'm excited about watching them again.  I've only seen the ones made in America...but it has been years.


----------

